# Misc Pictures from the Show Floor



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Some Misc Shots from the show floor


----------



## EricM1 (Nov 25, 2006)

Any idea who manufactures the entertainment center in the second photo?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Not really sure, it was in the Texas INstruments booth as part of the DLP technology display. If I get over that way again I'll see if I can find out. I have spent all day so far today changing hotels so I could have an internet connection that works.


----------

